# All saints day



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

have to say the trip to the cemetary had a knew event this year besides all the resturants & lighted toy venders they had a coffin that you could get in and take your picture. no I didn't get in but people where lined up for there turn.
on another note just returned from sordoc hospital with my niece she has the chicken pox. doctor visit emergancy room 400 pesos medication 1200 pesos know thats what i call a fair price.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rogdas said:


> have to say the trip to the cemetary had a knew event this year besides all the resturants & lighted toy venders they had a coffin that you could get in and take your picture. no I didn't get in but people where lined up for there turn.
> on another note just returned from sordoc hospital with my niece she has the chicken pox. doctor visit emergancy room 400 pesos medication 1200 pesos know thats what i call a fair price.


Yea that's a pretty good price for the Dr visit and the meds. 
but curious, why use a hospital ER for just the chicken pox?


Jet


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Yea that's a pretty good price for the Dr visit and the meds.
> but curious, why use a hospital ER for just the chicken pox?
> 
> 
> Jet


Took her during the night


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Rogdas said:


> Took her during the night


Ah okay. Wondered because my Dr is an internal medicine specialist and even so, his office call fee is just P300.
Tell ya what we are doing is getting a flu shot every year. So far over the years it's paid off and we stay healthy while many others including our kids classmates are down with the flu.


----------

